# General Soccer Talk Thread



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey guys, I'd like to open this new thread officially for discussion on all matters regarding football. Let us start with honouring the great Leo Messi for his achievements in the field of tearing apart the arrogant bavarians in the CL semifinal:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't understand why you couldn't include this post with the thread you started a few days ago, CI. Unfortunately, this post is a no-win for me as I'm not fond of either club. 

However, Messi is a wonderful player who I think would grace any era, both in terms of ability and, in an era where such a virtue is woefully lacking at the highest level these days, dignity. He is a credit to what's left of the sport.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, my intention with the other thread was just to find out if there was interest in football at all, so I wanted to make a new one as official platform for all sort of football talk, not just the CL semifinal, that was just the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

OK. Talk to me about Inter, then - how do you view the club since the Mancini/Mourinho era? Both Milan clubs seem to be lacking a little direction these days.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

stop all the talk about football in its more pure form-Sunderland are trying (yet again) to avoid relegation!


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Both Milan clubs pretty much collapsed after 2010 because of huge debt problems and their inability to enter the new era of football commercially and economically as the big Premier League clubs, Real Madrid, Barca, Bayern etc. did, although all the possibilities were there. It was just like with Italy's politics, no reforms when they were necessary. Inter is doing a bit better than Milan at the moment because Moratti made the smart move about a year ago to give the club to a new manager, the indonesian businessman Erick Thohir who is doing his best to make the club big again in a financially sustainable way. Of course we are now nowhere near the good old times but at least he managed to get Mancini back as coach. If we are lucky we can still make it into Europa League.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The sooner the better, Cesare. I don't like the idea of The Old Lady 'doing a Celtic' and winning Serie A every year because of the inability of Milan and Inter to compete with them as before.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

jim prideaux said:


> stop all the talk about football in its more pure form-Sunderland are trying (yet again) to avoid relegation!


And winning 1:0. Hopefully Albion can do you a favour at Newcastle later.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> And winning 1:0. Hopefully Albion can do you a favour at Newcastle later.


that would really further improve what has been a disastrous week-Danny Graham scores, we win a match and I am able to celebrate with Beethoven 7th and a little light house work!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Unfortunately, this post is a no-win for me as I'm not fond of either club.


Yes, and you can throw in Real Madrid and both Man U and City as far as my lack of fondness. I would rather cheer for the teams without money to buy championships, e.g. Freiburg in Germany, and Sunderland, who had a nice win against Everton (Hi jim! )


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Inter beats Lazio at their stadium in Rome for the first time since the days of Mourinho! Finally some nice victories against other big teams in Serie A for my nerazzurri!


----------

